# How did IVF / a year affect your AMH?



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had my first AMH test last May and it came back as 6, which obviously isn't that great, and I'm now waiting on the results of another test (8 months on from the last and after a mild IVF cycle - BFP but early loss).

I'm not sure what to expect of the results.  My Dr seemed to mention that they could come back too low for mild IVF quite a few times.  I know that she was just considering the options and natural cycle was the one that she kept raising.  It sounded as though she was expecting my results to come back as negligible.  

I had a scan at the same time and I had 8 follicles (the same as during my mild cycle).  If my AMH has significantly dropped then would I have 8 follies - or doesn't it work like this?

I was wondering whether anyone has had their AMH taken before and after a mild or full IVF cycle, or even after a year, and what your results were.  My Dr said that it was impossible to say what the results could be as every woman is different, which is understandable, but a general trend of how AMH declines would be really interesting.

I'm hoping against hope that it hasn't changed too much, but I know that it probably has especially as I'm 40, had a low starting point, 8 months have passed since the last test and I've pushed my body to over respond for the egg collection.

I'd love to know what others have experienced....


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i had long protocol IVF (with ICSI) in october 2012 where my AMH was 4.54, can't remember my antral follicle count. i got BFP but sadly m/c later.. 
nothing was measured again until we went for another fresh round which must have been May when they scanned me as i started d/r in june 2013... so that was september/october to may.. um, about 8 months? well my antral follicle count was only 2 by then! ( think originally back in march 2012 it had been 5) but they said that, since i had had such a good response to the drugs previously, they would still let me do another cycle (if that had been my first go i think they would have rejected me as too low) 
anyway, got 8 eggs, 5 embies, two went back in, one went in the freezer and i'm 28 weeks ...   

they really can't tell without looking and sometimes it comes down to just trying something and seeing what happens. It's a good sign that you already managed a BFP however brief... i think you can be optimistic that it could work out this time.. just have to see how you get on.   good luck. i had max doses of drugs on all three cycles so if we're talking 'pushing body to over respond' guess i am in that camp too.. (and 43, oh how i wish i was still a mere 40!)


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I always like reading your responses.  Thank you Goldbunny x

Too much time on my hands waiting for results for things I don't understand - it's not a good mix for me  .  Think I'd rather be thinking about my AMH than the results of the ovarian cancer marker


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I can answer my own question now.  My AMH is 5.8.

Hooray, hooray, hooray  .  Can't believe that I'm excited by a low AMH but it hasn't gone down by that much, I was sure that it would have.

Such good news


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

My results looked like this, I haven't had a recent AMH test done but I imagine it would be terrible now 

Aug 2012
AMH 3.7 FSH 7.8 AFC 5

May 2013
AMH 2.2 FSH 8.6 AFC 5

Sept 2013
AMH 1.9 FSH 9.8 AFC 5

Cycle of ICSI

Dec 2013
AMH ? FSH 22 AFC 4

My FSH seemed to go crazy after my cycle, not sure how connected it is

Lilly x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your results Lilly, that's so interesting.  

I had no idea how time & IVF affected levels before.  I didn't have my FSH levels rechecked but they were pretty low last time too, hopefully they don't change much either.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

last time my FSH had actually gone down slightly.. so it can improve as well as get worse.. i think the time thing is different for everyone we're all working to our own body clock... some people seem to age faster than others...


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

They withdrew funding when my FSH peaked, its crazy how it could go from 9 to 22 in a few months, its almost like that cycle pushed me over the edge of POF, haven't had mine rechecked but I imagine its around 0 now.

I asked was the max dose of menopur the reason for my FSH but they said it wasn't, who knows, I haven't seen many cases like mine yet

Lilly x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Molly
My AMH actually increased in just over a year from 6.86 to 10.1. The only thing I can attribute it to is Omega 3. Your AFC can vary from cycle to cycle - my last one in May I had 4 but this time I had 8. If Create are willing to do mild IVF I'd say to go for it. Do you know they do mild IVF in Exeter? Might be easier for you from Cornwall.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------

